# Chukar Partridge and others..



## JohnU (Jan 25, 2011)

I havent had much time to turn pens lately but found a few hours earlier today to finish these.  I usually make the blanks and never get to turn them, but I picked these out for a friend.  Im going hunting with him in the morning at a local hunt club and hope to score a few more birds. lol

The first is a Chukar Partridge on a Chrome/Gun metal Diplomat. The second is one of my favorite patterns of Ringneck Pheasant feathers on a Gold/Gun metal Diplomat. The third is a hen Ringneck Pheasant on a gold/black Diplomat, and the last one is another favorite pattern of Ringneck Pheasant feathers on a Gold/Gun metal Diplomat.  

All comments welcome. Thanks, John


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 25, 2011)

Great job, John.  You have four excellent pens there.  With luck you will have material for many more by this afternoon.  Good luck on the hunt and be careful.  Remember Channey and what he did to his hunt partner.
Charles


----------



## phillywood (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful pens there John, and Charles you can't even compare Chaney to John, at least John has shown that he knows how to hunt and his pens are evidence of his talent, now Chaney that's another story. I am not even goign to comment on him.


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 25, 2011)

Now Phillip, we are getting real close to going political.  Sorry I led us down that forbidden path.:biggrin::laugh:
Charles


----------



## el_d (Jan 25, 2011)

Great Job John. I really like them alot!


----------



## wizard (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful pens!!! I got one of your feather blank sets in a Christmas gift basket! After seeing your pens and Joe's...time to turn them !!! Regards, Doc


----------



## hewunch (Jan 25, 2011)

Very nice set!


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jan 25, 2011)

Very nice John!!


----------



## johncrane (Jan 25, 2011)

I agree with you on the 2nd pen, but all look great John! i think your friend will be really happy too.


----------



## omb76 (Jan 25, 2011)

Great looking pens as usual John!!  My favorite pen that I use everyday is a Jr. Statesman made with blanks that you made from Ring Neck Pheasant feathers.  Awesome stuff!!


----------



## JasonM (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautful.  I really love those feather blanks.


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow..those are awesome John.  I really love the first pattern too.


----------



## lorbay (Jan 25, 2011)

As usual Very, very nice John.

Lin.


----------



## scobea (Jan 25, 2011)

Those pens look amazing.  Do you have a web site or some way that I could aquire some feather blank?


----------



## turbowagon (Jan 25, 2011)

Those are all beauties!  Nice work, John.  I also like when you try a new species.


----------



## JohnU (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you all.  I like to try new patterns and feathers and hope to add a few more soon.  These went over well and I managed to leave the hunt club with 26 more birds and a promise of more after this weekend.  (keeping my fingers crossed) lol


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 28, 2011)

As usual, very well done John!!


----------



## boxerman (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow nice pens.


----------



## robutacion (Jan 29, 2011)

JohnU said:


> Thank you all.  I like to try new patterns and feathers and hope to add a few more soon.  These went over well and I managed to leave the hunt club with 26 more birds and a promise of more after this weekend.  (keeping my fingers crossed) lol



OK so, the hunt went well and you brought home 26 birds with more coming after the weekend so, and for most of us that would concentrate on the meat and dispose of the feathers, allow me to ask you this question, what do you do with the birds meat...???  any spare I can score...??? a wishful thinking making me hungry...!:frown:

BTW, those pens are excellent looking...!:wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful pens.  Your blanks are always stunning works of art.


----------



## phillywood (Jan 29, 2011)

robutacion said:


> JohnU said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all. I like to try new patterns and feathers and hope to add a few more soon. These went over well and I managed to leave the hunt club with 26 more birds and a promise of more after this weekend. (keeping my fingers crossed) lol
> ...


 
George, by the time he gets them to you they would be Bird jerky, I guess.:biggrin:


----------



## JohnU (Jan 29, 2011)

Lol, George if you were a little closer i would give you some meat.  I love to eat them as much as I love to hunt them. This time all the meat went to my parents and the other two hunters.  My friend works there and is able to get me the pelts after other hunters have their birds cleaned so unfortunately I dont get that meat but I do get the feathers.  After fleshing, cleaning and drying the pelts. ( about 3 weeks) they are transformed into pens. lol.


----------



## Toni (Jan 29, 2011)

John I am a huge fan of your feather blanks!! Ever do a peacock?


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 29, 2011)

scobea said:


> Those pens look amazing.  Do you have a web site or some way that I could aquire some feather blank?




John's blanks are posted on www.exoticblanks.com when he has a number of them available.  They usually are purchased within the first two days.  So, keep an eye out.  (HINT:  There is a box here now, I expect the blanks will "go up" tonight or tomorrow--Dawn is working on it now--when they are all entered and checked, it becomes "public" and then they are gone, soon)

Thanks for asking!!!


----------



## Old Lar (Jan 29, 2011)

Didn't see these until this afternoon.  Great pens, John.  I really like the chukar.  We had them on the ranch where I grew up.  Fastest flying birds that you ever saw.  Again, nice job on the pens.


----------



## JohnU (Jan 29, 2011)

Toni said:


> John I am a huge fan of your feather blanks!! Ever do a peacock?



Hi Toni, thanks.   I have done peacock.  They turn a little dark when put in the resin but ive sold many so some one must like them. Lol.  I'll have some in the next batch around the middle of Feb. So you can check them out.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful pens and photography.


----------



## JohnU (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you all for the nice comments.  I appreciate all the feedback and help I can get.


----------

